
Why Forking HTML into a Static Language Doesn't Make Sense - haybanusa
https://robert.ocallahan.org/2020/05/why-forking-html-into-static-language.html
======
MaxBarraclough
Also posted over here at about the same time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23597834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23597834)

